# How hot is too hot



## aquarium kid (Nov 26, 2012)

I am looking to setup an out door emmersed tub to grow take advantage of the summer sun but I am worried that it may get to hot, so How hot is to hot?


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

The daily temperatures inside my greenhouse are regularly in the nineties and often enough exceed a hundred this time of year. The plants love it.  But, they've (mostly) also had time to acclimate to it—I started most of them out there when temps were much cooler. With tropicals, though, you can throw them outside just about any old time—anything that hails from around the equator is built for hot 'n' humid weather.

All that said, if you're really worried, try putting your tub in indirect light or where it's only in the sun for a couple hours each day. Even indirect light will be stronger than the lighting in a high-tech setup. 

Also, don't use a lid this time of year on a small tub—air flow is important.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

I agree with Asuka. Emersed plants can handle higher temperatures than submersed plants. Probably because they can evaporatively cool themselves and avoid boiling.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Where do you live? There is a big difference between a tub outdoors in Texas and one in Maine. Here in Texas, I try to put the tubs in dappled shade or morning sun with afternoon shade. Most plants are fine, but anubias will turn into mush if the water temperature stays above 90F for very long.


----------



## aquarium kid (Nov 26, 2012)

I'm in MN


----------

